# capodanno 2014



## Milo (25 Novembre 2013)

non so che m.inchia fare per capodanno con la morosa, consigli?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

già pensate a Capodanno? Anche io adesso non so che minghia fare


----------



## Milo (25 Novembre 2013)

Manca solo un mese... Alcuni posti (es. Montagne) danno già tutto esaurito


----------



## Canonista (25 Novembre 2013)

Min.chia... Io non so che faccio domani, figurati a capodanno! 


Però l'Alterego dopo lenticchie e zampone è sempre un'opzione valida


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Novembre 2013)

Ich gehe nach Berlin


----------



## Mou (25 Novembre 2013)

Praga!
O forse è meglio senza morosa...


----------



## Canonista (25 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Praga!
> O forse è meglio senza morosa...



Andarci con lei sarebbe come andare al ristorante e portarsi il cibo da casa


----------



## Mou (25 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Andarci con lei sarebbe come andare al ristorante e portarsi il cibo da casa



Già! Ma per gli animi pii rimane comunque una città molto romantica, poi in periodo natalizio dà il meglio di sé.


----------



## Canonista (25 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Già! Ma per gli animi pii rimane comunque una città molto romantica, poi in periodo natalizio dà il meglio di sé.



Cerchi di autoconvincerti che non stai per fare una cazz4ta?


----------



## Mou (26 Novembre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Cerchi di autoconvincerti che non stai per fare una cazz4ta?



Ci provo ma non ci riesco


----------



## Gallio (26 Novembre 2013)

Miami...già prenotato.


----------

